

FBI Director: Encryption Will Lead to a 'Very Dark Place' - rpm33
http://mashable.com/2014/10/16/fbi-director-encryption-going-dark-speech/

======
bediger4000
Ha ha ha! The FBI does the NSA's legwork/handiwork here in the USA itself. Of
course, he's going to say this.

But given that the dragnet surveillance hasn't really stopped any of the real
("organic", native-grown, whatever)0 terror plots, why should we believe him,
or even care?

------
RexRollman
But not having it leads to someplace even worse.

